# USC "Quality Points"?



## nullbody (Sep 6, 2019)

Hi! I'm getting my USC Writing for Screen & TV application together and I saw this:




Does anyone know what "Quality Points" are? It appears to be some calculation of Credit Hours and GPA. Does anyone know anything about it?


----------



## Chris W (Sep 6, 2019)

IDEK said:


> Hi! I'm getting my USC Writing for Screen & TV application together and I saw this:
> View attachment 1373
> Does anyone know what "Quality Points" are? It appears to be some calculation of Credit Hours and GPA. Does anyone know anything about it?



Found this info:

*Quality Points:* What schools use to calculate your GPA, the number of credits taken times the points for the grade. Each letter is worth a certain amount of points per credit.






						Interpret your transcript | Lane Community College
					






					www.lanecc.edu
				









						Calculating Grade Point Average | Portland State University
					






					www.pdx.edu


----------



## nullbody (Sep 7, 2019)

Thank you so much!


----------

